# Regiment guys MOUT training



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2007)

Some photos from the net:

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/482/04ks8.jpg 

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/2752/07tv1.jpg 

http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/5209/08in6.jpg 

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/2724/09jo3.jpg 

http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/5839/10dj7.jpg 

http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/4750/11kb4.jpg 

http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/6872/12jt8.jpg 

http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/6094/13lk7.jpg


----------



## JojoB375 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great pics.  The uniform and weapons might change but everything else stays the same.  Brought back some memories.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2007)

I want my very own Little Bird


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 29, 2007)

> I want my very own Little Bird


Well, Ravage, save all your sheckels and you can buy an MD-500, the civilian airframe version of the MH-6. 

Or you could cross the pond like a lot of your bretheren from Polonnia and try to punch your ticket for the 160th...

Seriously thanks for posting the great pictures, Ravage...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 29, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice pics...

I recognize that place.  Spent some time there myself.

Crip


----------

